

Ask HN: Pro-Internet Party? - quangv

It seems every few months there&#x27;s new legislation that can destroy the freedom of the internet as we know it.<p>What are the pro-internet activist groups &#x2F; political parties that are dedicated to keeping the internet free, fair &amp; neutral?
======
massappeal
There's a few Digital Rights Advocacy groups, the EFF, Access Now,
TechFreedom, etc.

------
jqm
They have the Pirate Party in Europe.

Maybe we could have the Alabama Porn Party here in the US. Making sure no on
infringes on your right to look at nekid!

